# سؤال لما نستخدم الطوب الاحمر اكثر من الطوب الابيض الخفيف حتى فى المبانى الحديثة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اريد ان اسال سؤالا

بالنسبة للطوب الابيض او الطوب الخفيف 
كما نعلم انه له مميزات كثيرة جدا جدا جدا ولا ارى ان فية اى عيوب (على حسب معلوماتى)

اذن فلما نستخدم الطوب الاحمر اكثر من الطوب الابيض حتى فى المبانى الحديثة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المصمم محمد فاروق (24 يونيو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف اين يباع في القاهرة


----------



## elbayan_1000 (28 فبراير 2010)

اريد ان اعرفه مكان الطوب الخفيف


----------



## galal980 (29 مايو 2010)

نعم مميزاته كثيرة لكنه محدود الاستخدام 
فله عيوب مثل امتصاص عالى جدا للمياه
وقوة تحمل ضعيفة للأحمال الرأسية لذلك لا يستخدم كحائط حامل
لا يصلح للأسوار إلا مع تدعيم لأن مقاومة الترابط بينه ضعيفة فلا يتحمل الأحمال الأفقية بكفاءة عالية


----------



## Mastermind_00 (30 مايو 2010)

galal980 قال:


> نعم مميزاته كثيرة لكنه محدود الاستخدام
> فله عيوب مثل امتصاص عالى جدا للمياه
> وقوة تحمل ضعيفة للأحمال الرأسية لذلك لا يستخدم كحائط حامل
> لا يصلح للأسوار إلا مع تدعيم لأن مقاومة الترابط بينه ضعيفة فلا يتحمل الأحمال الأفقية بكفاءة عالية



كلام سليم جدا
وأضيف عليه انه ضعيف جدا في تركيب التوصلات الكهربائية ولا يتحمل التكسير
حتى ان اغلب من يستخدمه في مصر لا يستخدمه منفردا ولكن يستخدم على صورة مدماكين ثم مدماك من الطوب الاحمر العادي
​


----------



## shereen- (29 أغسطس 2010)

*أريد عمل جدار بإرتفاع 2.5م من الطوب الأحمر الأجري فقط للناحية الجمالية ما رأيكم *


----------



## صبري ستار (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يستخدم السيبوركس كاسقف


----------



## سبورت (4 ديسمبر 2010)

إليكم بعض عيوب الطوب الخفيف و التى يمكن التأكد منها عن طريق إجراء الإختبارات اللازمة لذلك: 
*بــعــض عــيــوب الــطــوب الــخــفــيــف*​ 

1. صعوبة تشكيل المباني باستخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف لكبر حجم البلوك حيث أن طول البلوك 60سم و ارتفاعه 20سم.
2. ظهور شروخ مائلة بالمبانى السبب فى هذه الشروخ حجم البلوكات الكبير وهبوط مونة المبانى.
3. صعوبة تثبيت حلوق الأبواب و الشبابيك و أجهزة التكييف بالطوب الخفيف حيث أنها هشة و ضعيفة.
4. عدم تماسك مونة المباني و أيضا مونة البياض بمباني الطوب الخفيف بشكل جيد حيث أن سطحه أملس ونسبة امتصاصه للماء كبيرة جدا تصل إلى 55% مما يجعله يمتص الماء الموجود بالمونة بسرعة ثم يطرد المونة بعد ذلك و يتسبب في تشققها و انفصالها.
5. صعوبة فتح مسارات أعمال الكهرباء و أعمال الصحي بالبلوكات حيث أنها هشة و ضعيفة و لا تستخدم العدد العادية في تفتيح تلك المسارات كالمسمار و الشاكوش.
6. لا يستخدم الطوب الخفيف في الأغراض التالية:
- مباني قصة الردم لأنه غير مقاوم لأملاح التربة و الرطوبة وكذلك الضغط الجانبي للتربة.
- مبانى الحمامات و المطابخ لأنه غير مقاوم للرطوبة وكذلك لصعوبة تثبيت الأجهزة الصحية به لهشاشته.
- البلاطات المعصبة ذات الإتجاهين حيث ان أبعاده لا تتناسب مع معايير تصميم ذلك النوع من البلاطات.
- القباب حيث أن أبعاده كبيرة بالإضافة إلى ضعفه وهشاشته.
- مباني الحوائط الحاملة وذلك للأسباب الأتية :
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT] أقصى مقاومة انضغاط له هي 40 كجم/سم2
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT]لا يمكن عمل الأربطة الخاصة بهذه الحوائط به.
[FONT=&quot]o [/FONT]ضعف وهشاشة هذه البلوكات وقلة عراميس المونة حيث ان هذه البلوكات ذات ابعاد كبيرة كما سبق ذكره.
7. لا يتم تقطيعه لعمل الكنيزرات إلا بمنشار خاص (ليس أى منشار) أو بالصاروخ.
8. نسبة الهالك كبيرة جدا و ذلك لهشاشته و ضعفه و أيضا نظرا لحجمه الكبير وخاصة في عملية النقل و التشوين هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه عندما تنكسر طوبة يستلزم لمساواتها تهدير جزء كبير منها.
9. زيادة السعر و الذى يعادل حوالى 2,5-3 مرات سعر الانواع الأخرى من الطوب دون وجود جدوى حقيقية من فرق السعر.
10. يدخل ضمن مكوناته مادتى الجير و الجبس مما يجعله ضعيف وهش ولا يتماسك مع المونة الأسمنتية العادية.
11. مقاومته للبرى و الإحتكاك ضعيفة جدا لأنه هش وضعيف ولذلك لابد من بياض وجهى الحائط بالمونة الأسمنتية.
12. يفتقد إلى ميزة التوفير فى مونة المبانى حيث أن سمك مونة العراميس 1,5-2 سم بينما فى الانواع الأخرى 1سم.
13. بلوكات الطوب الخفيف غير مطابقة للبيانات الموجودة بكتالوجات البيانات الفنية الخاصة به و أيضا غير مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المصرية ( م.ق.م 1401/2003 ) من حيث:
- التفاوتات في أبعاد البلوك حيث أنها تتعدى النسب المقررة بالمواصفة المذكورة أعلاه.
- مقاومة الإنضغاط حيث أنها لا تتعدى 40 كجم/سم2 .
- الكثافة الجافة حيث أنها تزيد عن 750 كجم/م3.


----------

